# Dogtra Edge RT



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I have had Tri-Tronics collars for as long as I can remember... My latest being a 500 G3 EXP. one thing I don't like with the current TriTronics collars is that the buttons seem to give out on the receivers... Making it hard to turn them on and off.

So, when I purchased my latest pup, Major, I needed a new collar. I decided to give the Dogtra Edge RT a try.

I have been using it for a little over a month now and so far I really like it. 

One feature I really like is the way you turn it on and off. You hold the red dot on the tx next to the red dot on the Rx and voila! You are in business! I also like the lanyard on the transmitter, didn't think I would, but I find myself using it all the time. (I have never liked belt clips on radios or anything else for that matter). The vibrate button is similar to the tone button on the Tritronics... But, I think the vibrate button gets their attention a little more. My pup thinks he is being stimulated to a certain extent... Just from the vibration. I like it and use it often... Mostly as recall, but on basic obedience as well. 

It has 4 buttons on front. 2 contionuous and 2 momentary. It took a little getting used to... Not having to switch back and forth... But within a few days it became second nature. 

There are 8 stimulation levels on the dial, with low, med and high available for each... With my pup, I have settled on a 5 and low seems to be where he is most of the time... Every now and then we need a medium... If we need a high, there are either serious distractions going on, or something is just not right. 

The unit recharges fast. Couple hours tops. 

Overall, in the short time I have had it, I like it. I already had Dogtra bark collars and Dogtra electronics for my Thunder Launchers... So, it looks like I may go that way with my collars too.


----------



## kimball (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info ,it will help me in making my decision.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you notice the power of the Dogtra to be any different? Hotter, not as hot, is a 4 on the Dogtra similar to a 4 on the TT? Is 8 significantly hotter than a 6 on the 500?


----------



## ESVAducks (Aug 18, 2014)

Figured I'd add to this owning a Pro 500 G3 and buying an Edge RT. First off - I love the Pro 500. I started having some minor issues with my receiver turning off and on... often I really have to push that button down hard and try a couple times to turn it off and on. I called Collar Clinic and they said the conductive material under the button wears over time and there's really nothing you can do about it. Could just buy another used 500 receiver, but trying to think long-term I bought an Edge RT after having read the reviews.

The magnetic on/off is great. Hold the transmitter and receiver together at the red buttons and you're set. The dogtra's transmitter itself is less comfortable in my hand than the TT... TT is more cylindrical and to me feels more ergonomic. I much prefer the thicker TT antenna than the Dogtra's. Intensity dials were a wash to me...Dogtra's has a little resistance in between numbers as you're changing it where TT seems to fall into place faster - didn't matter to me. As an expandable collar system, I give the nod to Dogtra. The collar selection is the smaller dial on top - pretty difficult to accidentally change vs. the TT switch on the face of the transmitter. Yes, Dogtra numbered them instead of color coded them...

Ok, buttons. Dogtra has 4 buttons. Top 2 are continuous, bottom 2 are momentary. Top is med - cont, next down is low cont, top 2 together are high cont. Same pattern for momentary mode on the bottom 2 buttons. I like the option of both nick and cont. without switching anything on the collar so nod to Dogtra...one of the main reasons I bought it. Having used the collar, I wish the nick and cont. were switched on the transmitter so nick was on top and cont. on bottom. I use nicks much more than cont. stimulation and it feels weird to be flexing my pinky and ring finger all the time. I also find it harder to coordinate a high nick with both buttons using those 2 fingers. Overall, once you adapt I don't see a problem.

Button feel - nod to TT. The TT button is more round, harder, easier to push, has a longer length of travel in/out and gives you a more confident feeling of "yes I just hit that button." Also, the TT buttons have a raised plastic housing around them preventing you from getting an ambiguous push of the button from the side. RT buttons are a little bigger (not a bad thing), flatter, softer, have less travel, and do not have a plastic housing around them so it is possible to push them from an angle which I do not like. There is an audible "click" when you push the button. Overall, nothing wrong with RT buttons, just prefer TT.

"Hotness"..... RT is hotter than the Pro 500 per intensity setting IMO. Granted, I am measuring this based on the feel of my palm for what it's worth. A 4 on both collars are similar. 8 on RT is assuredly hotter than a TT 6. 

Misc. - A feature of the RT I have some heartache with involves the high momentary mode. The momentary buttons give a single nick regardless of how long the button is pushed (like the TT). On the RT, however, if you do not nearly immediately release that hold of high momentary, when you do let go, the collar with give another nick. Not talking 8 seconds, more like 1.2. Moral of the story is, for a high nick, you have to smash those two buttons with your pinky and ring finger and immediately release, otherwise when you let go the transmitter will give a second nick. Huge deal? If you know about it, no. If you didn't, yes. I find it annoying. 

Battery life on the RT.....unbelievable. 

Overall, I think the RT is a great collar and right now is the way of the future. TT being bought out and the generally poor reviews of the 550 (I owned one for awhile) I think RT is the way to go if you want brand new - especially with their customer service and twice as long warranty as Garmin. I wish I could have an RT whose buttons felt and acted like Pro 500 buttons.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

kimball said:


> Thanks for the info ,it will help me in making my decision.


Kimball ..... I know where you can find them! ;-)


----------



## Tghunter (Jan 25, 2016)

The Snows said:


> Kimball ..... I know where you can find them! ;-)


Im interested. Shoot me a text please. 301-9 zero 4-9155


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Tghunter said:


> Im interested. Shoot me a text please. 301-9 zero 4-9155


Text has been sent


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got an Edge RT as well. Two thumbs up so far...very happy with what I'm seeing thus far. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

I bought one after 20 years of Tritronics. It went bad after a week. Dogtra wanted me to send it to them for repair. I returned it where I bought it and got my money back.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Too bad, Jeff. I got an RT last Fall to replace a lost 1800 and it has been fine. Holds a charge a LONG time, too.


----------



## mrman (Feb 12, 2016)

I have an Edge as well and I really enjoy it. Holds a great charge, and is pretty consistent on stimulation from top to bottom.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I did not like the belt clip brackets at all, filed them off and the transmitter feels much better in my hand.


----------



## Steveo (Feb 1, 2015)

I've had an Edge RT for about a year and can't find anything bad to say about it except the 1/8" nylon wrist strap caught on something and broke.
It now hangs from my neck on a braided paracord lanyard.


----------



## 308ruger (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeffrey Bandel said:


> I bought one after 20 years of Tritronics. It went bad after a week. Dogtra wanted me to send it to them for repair. I returned it where I bought it and got my money back.


what did you then end up buying?


----------

